

Style Guidance launches today - vaksel

Hey guys just wanted to let you know, that today is my official launch day for http://styleguidance.com<p>Basically it's a site to get a second opinion for style. So if you are wondering which shirt to buy, or which cologne is in style right now, there is now a site for that.<p>I've made a post about the alpha, so if you want to see the statistics for that, you can see them here: http://styleguidance.tumblr.com/post/247502251/results-from-our-alpha-period<p>I'll also post some detailed statistics about the launch day and launch day prep, sometime over the weekend. Since I always found those types of posts to be very valuable.<p>Oh and I'm running a giveaway for iPod Nanos, so just tweet out #styleguidance and you can get in on the fun. For more details you can go here: http://styleguidance.com/contest
======
vaksel
here are the clickable links:

<http://styleguidance.com>

<http://styleguidance.com/contest>

[http://styleguidance.tumblr.com/post/247502251/results-
from-...](http://styleguidance.tumblr.com/post/247502251/results-from-our-
alpha-period)

